# Problem with new netbook



## dgrevillius

Okay, I just got an Acer Aspire AS1410-2936.  It has an Intel Wifi Link 1000 BGN.  It is also running Windows 7 64-bit.
I have a Netgear WNDR3300 Rangemax Dual Band Wireless-N Router.
That being said, I would imagine that my netbook should connect to my router at 135 mbps or more.  However, it is connecting a 54 mpbs.  I have tried disconnecting and connectinf several times, and it is always the same.  In the settings for the 1000 BGN, wireless N mode is enabled.  
One thing I did notice is that in the adapter advanced options, there is a wireless mode option and a pull down that lists:
1. 802.11b
2. 802.11g
3. 802.11b/g
But there is no N option in this pulldown list.  I assume this might be a part of the problem, but why would an adapter that supports N not have an option here for it?
Any help will be appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## Zatharus

Since the 802.11n spec is still not firm (this is why you still see "draft-n" listed in some places), most wireless-n devices only play nice with their own kind - i.e. Netgear 802.11n routers will only work with Netgear 802.11n cards.  Granted, this isn't as big of a problem as it used to be but it still crops up frequently.

One reason why you may not be seeing the 802.11n option is that it isn't enabled in the driver.  Another reason may be that your wireless card is not "seeing" the router's 802.11n signal.  You may want to verify that you have your router set to use its 802.11n mode.  It may default to just b/g mode.


----------



## AdmnPower

To help us pinpoint of zatharus is right, can you tell us how old your netbook and wireless router are? Newer N hardware tends to be a little better about working with other N hardware than older stuff was.


----------



## dgrevillius

Both the Netbook and Router are brand new.  The Netbook is an Acer Aspire AS1410-2936 and the Router is a Netgear WNDR3300.  I know the router works because I have a desktop with a wireless card connected at 135 mbps, and I had a gateway netbook for a short time that also connected at 135 mpbs.
I tried changing the router settings from max 270 mpbs at 2.4 GHz to max 130 mpbs at 2.4 GHz with no change.


----------



## Zatharus

OK.  I am pretty sure I know what is going on now.  Is your router setup to run in N-mode only?  Or do you have it set up for dual-band mode?

I suspect your router is set for dual-band mode.  The WNDR3300 is not a true dual-band 802.11n router. Netgear kind of pulled a stupid with this unit (no offense). If your router is set up for dual-band mode, it will only run wireless-n in the 5GHz spectrum while the wireless-g function uses the 2.4GHz spectrum.  This router is not capable of running wireless-n in both 2.4GHz and 5GHz bands simultaneously.  It can only use one or the other. Your laptop's WiFi card can only run wireless-n in the 2.4GHz mode.  

I know you mentioned that you changed the router settings in the 2.4GHz spectrum, but you may want to check that you don't have the wireless-g component active.  If you do, your laptop will only be able to connect to that.


----------



## dgrevillius

Zatharus said:


> OK.  I am pretty sure I know what is going on now.  Is your router setup to run in N-mode only?  Or do you have it set up for dual-band mode?
> 
> I suspect your router is set for dual-band mode.  The WNDR3300 is not a true dual-band 802.11n router. Netgear kind of pulled a stupid with this unit (no offense). If your router is set up for dual-band mode, it will only run wireless-n in the 5GHz spectrum while the wireless-g function uses the 2.4GHz spectrum.  This router is not capable of running wireless-n in both 2.4GHz and 5GHz bands simultaneously.  It can only use one or the other. Your laptop's WiFi card can only run wireless-n in the 2.4GHz mode.
> 
> I know you mentioned that you changed the router settings in the 2.4GHz spectrum, but you may want to check that you don't have the wireless-g component active.  If you do, your laptop will only be able to connect to that.



Nope, it is running at 2.4 GHz only.  The wireless card in my desktop does not support the 5 GHz either, so I learned this trick early on.  As said before, my desktop connects just fine at 135 mpbs.  I am pretty sure it is just hardware incompatibility and I will have to suck it up, or find out what routers will work with the Intel 1000 BGN card.  Thanks.


----------



## Zatharus

Hmmm...bummer.  Well, I am glad you figured that out already.

AdmnPower is right.  Most newer systems will work fine with each other, but there are some incompatibilities floating about still.


----------

